# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  A quoi correspond la taille d'une police ?

## JuLiOoOoO

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'implmenter une classe qui affiche du texte dans un moteur 3D.

Je me suis pos la question suivante: "A quoi correspond la taille d'une police de caractres ?"

J'aimerais que la police de taille 8 dans le moteur ait  peu prs le mme rendu que la police de taille 8 dans Word (par exemple ...)

Est-ce une taille en pixel, en point, en vache ?

Est-ce la hauteur, la largeur, la diagonale ou une expression du professeur Shadocko ?

Mon directeur technique m'a dit que c'tait sans doute une taille en rapport avec les ttes d'criture des imprimantes matricielles (mais a ne m'aide pas beaucoup)

Merci aux savants d'avance !

----------


## Laurent Gomila

Aprs 30 secondes de recheche (et encore...) :
http://perso.orange.fr/coin.des.expe...s/faq9_32.html

Pour rsumer :
- La taille des caractres est exprime en points
- 1 point = 1/72 pouce
- 1 point = + ou - 1 pixel selon le systme d'exploitation

----------

